

How Apple Set the Internet Back 15 Years - maephet
http://branch.io/blog/2014/10/21/How-Apple-Set-the-Internet-Back-15-Years?source=hackernews

======
Psylocyber
Easy fix: Do it yourself via a web app. Web apps run great on all mobile
devices, PCs, etc.

Then you can monetize as you see fit. Blaming Apple is ridiculous; you haven't
lost anything at all.

